# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  هذا ما يجب عليك فعله بعد اختراق برنامج CCleaner

## mohamed73

أكدت شركة Piriform رسمياً تعرض برنامج CCleaner الشهير لعملية اختراق، أدت إلى جمع معلومات عن حوالي 2.2 مليون مستخدم.وإن كنت من مستخدمي البرنامج، فلا يوجد ما يدعو للقلق إذ تعتبر  الإصدارات التي تم اختراقها محدودة مقارنة بالشعبية الهائلة التي يحظى بها.*ما هي الأضرار التي سببها الاختراق؟*وفقاً للتقرير الذي نشرته وحدة Talos المكتشفة لعملية الاختراق والتابعة  لشركة سيسكو، فإن البرمجيات الخبيثة في البرنامج لا تضر بالنظام مباشرة  لكنها تقوم بتشفير وجمع معلومات يُمكن استخدامها لاحقاً لإلحاق الضرر  بالنظام.وتشمل المعلومات التي تجمعها البرمجية الخبيثة، اسم الجهاز وقائمة  البرامج المثبتة بما في ذلك تحديثات ويندوز إضافة إلى قائمة العمليات قيد  التشغيل وعنوان MAC الخاص بمحول الشبكة.*ما هي الفئات المتضررة؟*لحسن الحظ، يبدو أن هذه البرمجيات الخبيثة قد أثرت فقط على مجموعة محدودة من إصدارات البرنامج، وتنحصر في:*المستخدمون الذين يعتمدون على الإصدار 32 بت من البرنامج (وليس إصدار 64 بت)**المستخدمون الذين ثبتوا الإصدار 5.33.6162 من برنامج CCleaner أو الإصدار 1.07.3191 من برنامج CCleaner Cloud.*الخبر السار هنا، أن البرنامج لا يقوم تلقائياً بعملية التحديث، إضافة إلى أن الكثير من المستخدمين يعتمدون على إصدار 64 بت.*هل تضرر جهازي؟*في البداية يجب عليك التحقق من الإصدار الذي تستخدمه على حاسبك، وذلك من  خلال تشغيل البرنامج والتحقق من رقم الإصدار الذي يظهر في أعلى الجهة  اليسرى. إن كان الإصدار الخاص بك أقدم من 5.33.6162 فهذا يعني أنك لم تتأثر، لكن يُنصح بتثبيت التحديث الجديد يدوياً.وكذلك إن كنت تمتلك الإصدار 5.34 أو أحدث فهذا يعني أنك بمأمن، لكن إن  قمت بتحديث البرنامج خلال الفترة 15 أغسطس ولغاية 12 سبتمبر وتستخدم نظام  32 بت فهذا يعني أن جهازك قد تعرض للضرر.*لقد تضرر جهازي بالفعل، ماذا افعل؟* في حال كنت من الفئة صاحبة الحظ السيء، وتضرر جهازك بالفعل بهذه  البرمجية الخبيثة، فهناك بعض الحلول التي يُمكنها مساعدتك بالتغلب على هذه  المشكلة. أولاً يُمكنك استعادة النظام إلى ما قبل 15 أغسطس من خلال النسخة  الاحتياطية، بعدها يجب عليك تشغيل برنامج لمكافحة الفيروسات للتأكد من أن  النسخة الاحتياطية سليمة وخالية من البرمجيات الضارة.أما الحل الجذري فهو إعادة تثبيت نسخة جديدة من ويندوز مرة أخرى، وهي الطريقة الوحيدة التي تضمن لك بصورة

----------


## Samka Said

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

تسلم ايدك يابروف

----------


## king of royal

مشكوررررررررررررررر اخى

----------


## mssamn

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*الله يبارك فيك يا كبير
تقييم
+++*

----------

